# California Paints. What do you think?



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

My local paint store is thinking of picking up this line. Specially the "Wear All" because it meets the North East's voc requirements in an oil base.

He knows I get on this board and wanted to know what you pro's think about the product lineup. 

Good, bad or ugly!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Hav'nt used "wear all" but there 2010 ceramic line is nice. Its a good company/paint IMO. They have an oil trim paint in semi gloss and gloss that meets the VOC law that is still good. (it was 2 years ago)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I gotta admit I have not used Calif Products in many a year, but when I did in '90's it was generally good sheeet - although I never liked their Super-Scrub wall paint - did not live up to the washability hype. 

They were on the vanguard of developing 100% acrylics before anyone knew the value of them.

Their Acrylic Storm Stain was great (transparent and semi-transparent - the solid was as average as anyone else's) 

Their solvent based paints were good when VOC's were not a nasty word, not sure how they are now. 

However, I was never overly impressed with their floor paints.

Like any manufacturer they've always had some top notch items and some dogs.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

We have a great indy dealer here that has BM , Muralo and Cali paints. They seem to think in some lines, particularly the new low/no voc lines, they are head to head with anyone.
I don't use them because it's too many choices for my clients, and BM is most readily available. 
Not to say they aren't contenders.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have only used their exterior 2010 line, which I really like.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

daArch said:


> However, I was never overly impressed with their floor paints.
> 
> Like any manufacturer they've always had some top notch items and some dogs.



Are you kidding me? Their Ox-O-Deck is by far about the most superior oil based floor paint I have ever used in my life!

And they are the only paint company that doesn't specialize in outdoor deck semitransparent stains that actually makes a product of near equivalent quality to some companies that their only focus is outdoor stains. 

Their Exterior oil based primers are to die for. Their exterior paints both 2010 and freshcoats is awesome. Their latex solid stain is awesome. Their interior 2010 is awesome - it's by and large a superior manufactuerer to Ben moore. If you love Muralo - you'll love California.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> Are you kidding me? Their Ox-O-Deck is by far about the most superior oil based floor paint I have ever used in my life!
> 
> And they are the only paint company that doesn't specialize in outdoor deck semitransparent stains that actually makes a product of near equivalent quality to some companies that their only focus is outdoor stains.
> 
> Their Exterior oil based primers are to die for. Their exterior paints both 2010 and freshcoats is awesome. Their latex solid stain is awesome. Their interior 2010 is awesome - it's by and large a superior manufactuerer to Ben moore. If you love Muralo - you'll love California.


I love Muralo's Ultra waterbourne. ( It's the only product I_ have used yet)_


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

2010 Titanium White is the best. :thumbup:


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

We use Dunn Edwards paint exclusively here in Calif because of low VOC requirement but couple month ago I did some work in Utah and forced to buy paint there. Lord be hold Utah has even lower VOC almost half and the paint quality is so much better, WTF!!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Softy said:


> We use Dunn Edwards paint exclusively here in Calif because of low VOC requirement but couple month ago I did some work in Utah and forced to buy paint there. Lord be hold Utah has even lower VOC almost half and the paint quality is so much better, WTF!!!


LOL, I live in Utah after moving from Cali 15 years ago and we still talk about Old Quaker and Dunn!
What did you use and where were you in Utah?

And welcome to the forum, please go here, Introductions and tell us about yourself, feel free to post your website.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks, just found it last night after searching for Graco stuff. The paint is Devoe and this is in St. George I forgot which store but it off I-15.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Softy said:


> Thanks, just found it last night after searching for Graco stuff. The paint is Devoe and this is in St. George I forgot which store but it off I-15.


Painting in my hood!:glare:

That's Jones Paint, all we use for primer!:thumbsup:


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> Painting in my hood!:glare:
> 
> That's Jones Paint, all we use for primer!:thumbsup:


That's the name...


----------



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

I just booked a job to paint a rifle club using all California products! One of the club members is the regional rep. From talking with him and a couple salespeople on the phone, the company seems to have great customer service.

I have only used their exterior paints in the past. Loved the latex. I recall a job that called for a product we could only find through California -- believe it was an oil.

Anyhow, the rifle club looks like a fun job. I'll post some pics sometime. Outside we are priming everything -- oil on wood, latex on block walls, metal primer. The spec calls for a specialty coating on the metal as well. The metal is a large storage container, like a boxcar. It's currently bare, and I'm wondering if there isn't a DTM product available. I'm assuming the rep would have thought of this... Does a metal primer followed by a metal finish have advantages to a DTM product?

Inside we will be doing a two part epoxy on all the floors. It's gonna be fun painting in there around the range :thumbup:

Oh yea, and the club will remain open while we paint the exterior... Hope nobody uses any magnum ammo :whistling2:

Anyways, I'll get to try a lot of new CA Paint! I'm a BM guy, but have a lot of respect for this company and its wide selection. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Love to see pix of that! I can't imagine how nerve wracking that would be painting while it is open! I can see the cut lines now!

Make sure to get lots of the floor, I have never seen that process!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Since starting this thread, we've used a few of the products. Really liked the "troubleshooter" oil primer. This week we used the "2010" exterior latex, it was easy to work with, covered well. I see using them again.


----------

